# losing small spots of fur on her back?!!?!?



## Indigo Bully Connection

Indi is starting to have small spots of hair loss on her back..the area is kinda flaky and scabby... What the heck is going on?! Help! The vet looked at it and she said she wasn't quite sure what it is, but didn't do a skin scrape... I'm hoping its just yeast? I'm gonna start bathing her in Neelas KetoChlor if no one knows what's up.


----------



## FloorCandy

You should have them do a scrape, it could be demodex. If it isn't, you can try Calm Coat, I am going to start Thrall on it, because of his seasonal flank alopecia, I know a few people that it really helped them clear it up. Also you could give her fish oild pills, the omega-3 fatty acids really help overall skin and coat health.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

the vet said that she wasn't worried about ring worm nor mange because it has started in the wrong area of her body, and we can't do a whole heck of alot to indi because of her pregnancy. it doesn't seem to bother her at all...just me! lol I have been doing alot of switching of the food lately and I'm hoping that's what it is... They were on Nutro Lamb and Rice, then I thought TOTW salmon flavor would be great for them, but after about 3 weeks and they barely touched it i switched them to the TOTW wetlands...they like it alright, but that's about when i starting noticing it. I have never had any allergy problems with Indi, but that's the only thing I can think of...thats the only change in her routine besides being knocked up.

I started feeding satin balls today, hopefully it clears up once she's off of the comercial dog food and her baths are bumped up her skin will get better.... she is still not really eating kibble so i had to get some kinda good nutrients in her... she loooves the satin balls.

thanks for the suggestion, and I think i will take her back up for a skin scrape this week.


----------



## FloorCandy

Hmmm I think sometimes dogs pull out their fur when they are pregnant, maybe thats just it. Demodex can happen on any part or even all over the body, and pregnency can just be lowering her resistance, and if it is demodex it might go away after the stress of pregnancy is gone. I hope it is just something simple tho, and it clears up fast.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Well I took Indi into the vet like 12 days ago for her fur loss lol. They did a skin scrape and she came back negative for demodex so they proceded to take a sample for a fungus check which takes 10 days to let grow in the goo...she came back negative for fungus as well. The vet techs at the office were set on telling me that she has ringworm... I argued because the darn girl sleeps in bed with me and has been in contact with numerous people who haven't shown any symptoms... she also has only been going outside to go potty since I noticed her heat cycle beginning... aaaand just two days ago it rained for the first time in 25 days! No moisture + not contagious = no ringworm :hammer: duh! 

I guess I just have a freak girl who loses patches of hair durring pregnancy!!!


----------



## alphamum82

Her skin could be just losing oil from the pregnancy. Maybe try a bath shampoo high in oatmeal. Or since it's on the back of her neck you can put some bacitracin ointment on it especially since it's scabby. Good luck!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I will check into that. It's not really scabby... more flakey.. It really looked like yeast. I bathed her in the ketochlor and she did seem to flake less she's not getting any more spots not either... it's just not growing back yet. It could be alot from the stress i reccon


----------



## performanceknls

I have bitches do that when they get pregers! I think it has more to do with hormones than anything else. I wouldn't worry too much, Ringworm you know was negative, and she is too old and healthy for mange. Having so many dogs I see things like that all the time and I use Nu-stock and after a few week no matter what it was the hair grows back. If you do not know what nu-stock is let me know


----------



## bLuEpItS86

My Layla got what the vet said was a staff infection. She had small scabs on her back more flaky like you said. She lost a little hair just dime size spots on her back, but it had a slight color of orange or yellow on the flaky skin, so if you have that I would say staff. They gave me antibiotics for her it was cephalexin and she had to take that for a month and now she is all better.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

I know about staph infections now lol. Indi had one when she was around 6 weeks and we used cephl. too 

Performance I'm gonna check into the Nustock now. 

Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

just called the feed store up the road from me. I'm gonna pick some up tonight! Is it ok for a pregnant bitch though?


----------



## pitbulljojo

You are lucky it's just small patches - our bitch lost her hair all over !!! My belief is that that it is hormone induced. Look what happens to women during pregnancy. I found using coal tar oint {Psoriasin for people} and coal tar shampoo { T-Gel} calms the skin and reduces the scales. Don't over bathe because the skin will dry out too much. If she starts itcing too much use benadryl - 1mg for every 10lbs. It comes in liquid which mine love cause it tastes like bubble gum. I suggest keeping Benadryl in the house at all times {for people and dogs}. Its good for allergic reactions, bug bites and any kind of ichy rashes. It also calms dogs down{it makes me dopey !!} for fireworks and car trips. Good luck with the pups. Just feed high quality dog food{our favourite is Biljac} and supplements high in Omega3 fatty acids - good for skin,brains and hearts !!!


----------



## performanceknls

NEELA said:


> just called the feed store up the road from me. I'm gonna pick some up tonight! Is it ok for a pregnant bitch though?


It's just sulphur I cannot imagine it would effect a pregnant bitch but if you are worried call your vet. Good luck


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

Yeah I just read that on the tube. Will it make the hair she still have, have a growth spurt too? Lol I would hate to have to explain a long haired Am Bully...well, I guess that's probably not the weirdest thing that some of these BYBers who sell them have had to down play LMAO.


----------



## performanceknls

Ha, no it won't make it long in one spot! lol Nu stock is the best but boy does it stink! Don't get it on your hand or you'll be sorry!


----------



## hapixbuni

*i know this is a late reply but...*

neela (or anyone who experienced this) do you happen to have a pic of what was happening with your indi? it sounds about the same as whats happening with my ozzie (who since is a male i cant blame on being prego lol).

the only this thats is different is the fur is starting to come back in while other spots are still going bald, but theyr coming in at a really dark color (almost black). my ozzie is 1 year old and all brown with white socks. could this have anything to do with being in the sun, he is out in the sun a lot. do pits molt or anything like that ...

he had ringworm as a pup but this looks nothing like it... just small balding spots that are a little flaky ALL over his lower back (nothing above his shoulder blades).

if anyone has pix of this happening with their pits could you plz send me some, i would really like to know if its similar to whats happening with my baby. also, neela, did you ever figure out what is was?

ps- i will take some pix and try and post em asap. thanks for any help yall can offer!


----------



## FloorCandy

hapixbuni said:


> neela (or anyone who experienced this) do you happen to have a pic of what was happening with your indi? it sounds about the same as whats happening with my ozzie (who since is a male i cant blame on being prego lol).
> 
> the only this thats is different is the fur is starting to come back in while other spots are still going bald, but theyr coming in at a really dark color (almost black). my ozzie is 1 year old and all brown with white socks. could this have anything to do with being in the sun, he is out in the sun a lot. do pits molt or anything like that ...
> 
> he had ringworm as a pup but this looks nothing like it... just small balding spots that are a little flaky ALL over his lower back (nothing above his shoulder blades).
> 
> if anyone has pix of this happening with their pits could you plz send me some, i would really like to know if its similar to whats happening with my baby. also, neela, did you ever figure out what is was?
> 
> ps- i will take some pix and try and post em asap. thanks for any help yall can offer!


Similar thing is happening to my EB. He has a vet appt tomorrow with a new vet. The skin scrape was negative. His skin is not flaky, but he is too short to scratch so that might be why. It's like the baldness is travelling. The darkness is probably just an optical illusion caused by the dark skin underneath, and the thin hair growing in, Thrall's looks black too, but it's just because of the dark spots of skin. As one area grows back in, another starts to lose hair. The vet said it was hormonal, but I am seeing a new vet tomorrow.


----------



## melrosdog

My dog has the same thing going on. Loosing hair mostly on back legs and ears. My vet also thinks it is hormonal. He doesnt have flackey skin and is a little itchy but not too bad. His skin scraping are always negative. The doctor says when it happens on both sides of the body it is almost always hormonal.


----------



## hapixbuni

*just got back from the vet*

and they were completely dumbfounded  ...ozzies skin scraping also came up negative for any bacterial, mange, or ringworm... my vet think he's going through some sort of "molt" and changing from a puppy coat to an adult... he cant explain the balding 1st before the color change though...

they just gave me some medicated shampoo to help with the greasy fur and flaking and said to bathe him twice a week and check back in a month as long as things dont get worse... $100 for no answer =/

im starting to think no vet is going to be able to help and this is just going to be a wait and see situation...


----------



## FloorCandy

I have a friend who I have been coresponding with all day about Thrall's baldness, and she asked me if the skin had changed color, I said no, and she said her dog had folicilitis (sp?) and it darkened the skin in the affected area. There are also breeds of dogs who grow fur in darker, and it changes color as it gets longer, like the soft-coated wheaten terrier. if your dog is a mix, it may have another breed in it that does this. I will see if I can find a pic.


----------



## hapixbuni

yea i looked that up earlier today during my research but my ozzies skin is a healthy normal color all over his body, its just his fur that has changed. and hes also pure bred so that basically canceled out the folicilitis to me. plus im sure the vet would have caught that... right?


----------



## FloorCandy

hapixbuni said:


> yea i looked that up earlier today during my research but my ozzies skin is a healthy normal color all over his body, its just his fur that has changed. and hes also pure bred so that basically canceled out the folicilitis to me. plus im sure the vet would have caught that... right?


I took my pup to get spayed, and she was SEVERELY injured at the vets office, then wanted to watch the injury for 2 weeks, and when I finally took her for surgery, the orthopedic surgeon said he was worried that we had waited too long for the surgery. You will get varying degrees of competency from any vet, they are human and who knows whats going on behind the scenes, maybe his kids are sick or his wife left him. When anyone has something pressing on their mind, sometimes things fall through the cracks, if your dog does not improve, it never hurts to get a 2nd opinion.


----------



## ultimatek9

*Micro-Tech spray works great. It gets rid of dandruff, reduces hives/inflamation, eliminates tons of skin problems, conditions the coat, and helps regrow hair. The shampoo leaves their coat really nice too.
I found out about this stuff at a dog show a couple of years ago, and have been using it ever since.
Oh, and it kills fleas.*


----------



## razors_edge

my dog had the same problem when she was pregnant, the vet subscriped me a shampoo that ran for about 60 bucks, it worked well within a week it was gone


----------



## H224thGenSedan

My pup had the same issue. The lady at the vet explained it to me and she made it sound like it was like acne to humans. Got some shampoo called Benzoyl-Plus. Gave here a bath with that stuff and let it sit on her for 10-15 minutes and after two baths the missing hair spots were gone and she didnt have the dry flakes any more.


----------



## THE MAJOR

my pup " the major" just started getting bald spots a week ago. his scrapes came out positive for mange. demodex. i think. not contagious they have him on ivermectrin. was reading on some website about a home remedy type solution that consist of borax and hydrogen peroxide. anyone heard of it ? and does it work? want to try it but worried about any side-effects. hes just over three months and about 28 pounds. blue nose brindle by the way.thanks everyone in advance


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection

The Major I would continue the treatment that the vet gave you. Invermec is the proven way to kill that stuff. Indi ended up not having mange, but I am currently treating another dog for demadex


----------



## melrosdog

Ultimatek9 I got the Mico tech spray and shampoo. I really like the way it works. His hair is growing back and it really helps his itching. It also smells really good. Thanks.


----------



## josebdz

my male has had this for about 2 months i took him to the vet and they said it was from fleas cause he used to sleep outside they gave me antibiotics but that didn't work hes been sleeping inside for about 3 weeks now and i gve him a bath every week sometimes 2 times a week but its still the same i think he has what Floor Candy said folicilitis cause the spots are dark he also scratches under his arm pit and thats red and irritated and dark also Floor Candy can you tell me what your freind used or anyone else know what i could use here are some pics not to great i took them with my phone


----------



## jbh38

Diamond did that to me, and come to find out, she is allergic to fleas and flies. She didn't have fleas, but they said she is so sensitive that even one jumping on her and back off would make her have a spot.
I would think maybe it is an allergy or just maybe stress, we have females that will lose some hair when pregnant.
All they gave me for her was some cortisone cream and said to give her benedryl when I saw something start again.


----------



## FloorCandy

The vet gave antibiotics for the folicilitis. But she sent me a pic, and the skin was VERY dark. Much darker than your pup looks. Thrall, my EB, has seen 2 vets who say he has seasonal flank alopecia. I have read that it is speculated that this has to do with melatonin (sp) deficiency as it fluxuates with the seasons, and dogs studied in the southern hemisphere cycle the baldness in months opposite those in the northern hemisphere. Anywho, I make sure he gets some sun every day, and I also started putting some apple cider vinegar in their food (unrelated), and his hair is growing back. Since he is shedding, this could just be the normal cycle though. He did have a crusty patch that both vets just ignored, and it was itching him, so I put some antifungal on it in case he had ring worm, and it cleared right up. However, you have to be careful what you put on a pit, as my EB cannot lick himself because he is not flexible, but many otc lotions and creams cannot be ingested.


----------



## THE MAJOR

NEELA said:


> The Major I would continue the treatment that the vet gave you. Invermec is the proven way to kill that stuff. Indi ended up not having mange, but I am currently treating another dog for demadex


i think i will. thanks. the first spot he had is actually starting to fill in. i guess they say " it'll get worse before it gets better".


----------



## titan1

If it is seasonal alopicia a product from Epi Pet call Skin Treatment is what has my guys hair almost all back in about a month. Usually the skin will turn grey or dark.


----------



## 9361

To the OP, I have heard that Ambullie's, especially blue colored dogs are notorious for skin problems and allergies. 

To the poster who said his dog had demodectic mange. I fought the battle with my girl for over a year... and she still has a very thin coat and scarce hair on her head, her white head generally looks pink. Ivermectin will put it in remission, but it will never "go away" although the symptoms and hair loss will. Nu-Stock is a great treatment that works well for hair regrowth. I need to start putting it on my dog again.


----------



## p1tbull

josebdz said:


> my male has had this for about 2 months i took him to the vet and they said it was from fleas cause he used to sleep outside they gave me antibiotics but that didn't work hes been sleeping inside for about 3 weeks now and i gve him a bath every week sometimes 2 times a week but its still the same i think he has what Floor Candy said folicilitis cause the spots are dark he also scratches under his arm pit and thats red and irritated and dark also Floor Candy can you tell me what your freind used or anyone else know what i could use here are some pics not to great i took them with my phone


hey try getting a flea spray and spray him 2 to 3 times a day or get a flea collar and leave it on him until he gets better. This happen to 2 of my dogs i did what i said and BAM there beauty's again


----------

